# Prognova and weight gain yes I do worry!!!



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Guys ,

Has anyone else experienced weight gain whilst taking prognova

Boakiexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Hi Boakie

Good name, I was on progynova for 50 days with a 3 day break in between, I never noticed any weight gain at all, but I guess we are all different, try not too worry im sure you wont gain much if any.

Love

Marina


----------



## three_stars (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes I did... but then it could be the BCP, the stress, or any of the many drugs I suppose that I have been on!  b123


----------



## sabina2 (Jun 5, 2004)

hi boakie - yes progynova made me put on weight - water retention.  also it made me feel v angry all the time.  no other fertility related medication (and i have had quite a few cycles of ivf) has ever done that to me.  i did extra exercise to counteract the progynova pudge.  best of luck with your treatment


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi yes ive been feeling really ratty today and my belly is so bloated and feeling sick thiink that could be the side effects tooxx


----------

